# new bowtech camo



## dbowhunter (Jul 16, 2006)

*Camo Colors*

I ordered fot the "Optiflage" camo just to be different. The bow should be in this week or next. I'm not sure how it will look, but I think I'm gonna love it.


----------



## dtilley001 (Jan 6, 2009)

ERIC REID said:


> has anyone seen the digitally enhanced camo pattern on a bow? i love and hate the choices i have to make with all the different types that are available. i am torn between the hybrid, max 4, and the digital camo. not sure how the digital would look on a bow!
> need some input.



Here you go man

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=457157&page=40

scroll down about half way and check out the NEW digital camo 
Bowtech Captain. It looks sweet.


----------



## ERIC REID (Dec 22, 2006)

that looks really good. thanks for making my difficult decision even harder!!!! thanks alot! naw, thaks so much for the pic.


----------



## builditall (Mar 24, 2006)

Here's the link to my Vanish Hybrid Sentinel, if you haven't already seen it.
http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=855193&highlight=vanish+hybrid

good luck with your decision.


----------



## ERIC REID (Dec 22, 2006)

thanks! nice looking bow. yaw really know how to confuse a guy!!


----------



## Rooster73 (Jan 5, 2008)

Its very nice looking.


----------



## builditall (Mar 24, 2006)

ERIC REID said:


> thanks! nice looking bow. yaw really know how to confuse a guy!!


You could always do what I did to pick mine out. Just close your eyes and point to the winner.:shade:


----------



## dtilley001 (Jan 6, 2009)

Waterdog (Bowtech's Camo Dipping company) does an excellent job with the high definition of the camo and target patterns on the bows. IMO


----------



## ERIC REID (Dec 22, 2006)

i agree! there are no dipping companies this good.:set1_applaud:


----------



## tmo (Feb 5, 2009)

my new commander is max 4 and i am addicted to it now!
it is almost impossible to find stabilizers and such that match though,


----------



## Jared Les (Jun 22, 2008)

tmo said:


> my new commander is max 4 and i am addicted to it now!
> it is almost impossible to find stabilizers and such that match though,


Octane stabilizers are offered in Max 4 I think


----------



## tmo (Feb 5, 2009)

i just cant find it , dont suppose you gotta link?
i am about to paint my 11.5" octane that is realtree.


----------



## Bird Levron (Mar 14, 2009)

i love the max 4


----------



## NDbowhunter31 (Mar 28, 2009)

Yes octane stabilizers are available in max 4 try this http://www.fuelthehunt.com/stabilizers.php


----------



## buck-n-nuts (Feb 23, 2007)

I bought my wife a bow and it has pink camo limbs and they are the digital camo..And i really like the way it looks..


----------

